# Ноющая боль в пояснице. Результаты КТ



## Виктория Г. (1 Мар 2020)

Всем доброго времени суток! Очень большая просьба о правильной и ценной консультации так как специалисты из г. Анапа то ли работать не хотят, то ли не умеют. Несколько месяцев промучалась от ноющей боли в пояснице. В один прекрасный день в районе позвоночника нащупала что-то не понятное. Предварительный диагноз невролога:жировик. Сделала КТ.

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: КТ-картина дегенеративных изменений ПОП по типу остеохондроза, спондилоартроза, спондилеза с формированием
-ретролистеза L5 1ст
-дорзальных протрузий м/п дисков       L3/L4,  L4/L5 и L5/S1
-  дорзальной грыжи м/п диска L4/L5- без значимого сужения позвоночного канала.

Невролог назначил только Инъектран 2мл/10дней через день и Мидокалм 10 дней и с словами:радуйся что не опухоль отправил домой!!!! Помогите пожалуйста и сориентируйте что мне делать дальше? Ждать инвалидности я не хочу.


----------



## La murr (1 Мар 2020)

@Виктория Г., здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Виктория Г. (1 Мар 2020)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2020)

@Виктория Г., 
1.  Снимки покажите.
2. Нарисуйте, где что нащупали, можно сделать УЗИ этого места для полного успокоения.
3. Тему про правильное проведение при боли в спине нашли?
4. Тему про лечебную физкультуру при боли в спине нашли?
5. А что Вас напрягает в данном описание КТ?


----------



## Виктория Г. (2 Мар 2020)

В результатах КТ, меня напрягает ретролистез! Прощупывается оказывается не образование, а позвонок скорее всего.
К сожалению не получается загрузить фото снимков. (((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2020)

Наверное большие. Сейчас форум принимает только маленькие размеры фото. Попросите админа уменьшить.


----------



## La murr (2 Мар 2020)

@Виктория Г., попробуйте воспользоваться этими рекомендациями по загрузке снимков


----------



## Виктория Г. (2 Мар 2020)

Мои снимки


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2020)

Вижу что у Вас на окнах круглые решетки, вижу что у Вас есть сколиоз на фоне укрощения левой ноги. Не вижу боковых снимков.


----------



## Виктория Г. (2 Мар 2020)

Увы и ах, но боковых снимков нету. (((

А по поводу качества снимков... Живя в частном секторе, сложновато сфотографировать снимки так, чтобы не было видно ничего лишнего на заднем плане.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2020)

Экран  монитора с чистым листом


----------

